# How many butts



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2007)

How many butts can go on one WSM?  I have 6 to cook tomorrow and wanted to do them on one WSM.  Will this increase the cooking time?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 30, 2007)

I put 6 on and just rotated and flipped them around half way.  They did take a bit longer for me at least.


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2007)

Yeppers it will and the ones of the bottom rack will block off the heat to the ones on the top and the ones on top will block off the ones on the bottom so their aint no bounce back from the lid thang going on there. Might want to consider coughing up another R2D2 here. You might could do 3 at once. I would put the one by itself on top. Now maybe you could arrange em sideways and get 4 or there. Most of the ones we get is sorta square and blocky. As long as you had a little leeway around the edges of the meat might work with 4..aint never tried it.  Watch that water pan..you is gonna have some copious amounts of greasy water to dump on the begonias.

bigwheel




			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> How many butts can go on one WSM?  I have 6 to cook tomorrow and wanted to do them on one WSM.  I would try to
> Will this increase the cooking time?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2007)

Thanks fellers.  I think I will go with 3 and 3 each.  Looks like the girls will be getting fired up in the morning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2007)

I've done 6 shoulders with no problems. I stand them up like a teepee with a little roll of foil between them where the bones come together to hold them apart. Additional cook time wasn't hardly a factor.


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2007)

Ok now give us your daffyntion of a shoulder here? Thanks.

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok now give us your daffyntion of a shoulder here? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



The piece that connects to the butt.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the picnic, both the picnic and butt equal a whole shoulder. 

I've also cooked six butts with no problem, but I didn't flip or anything, just let them cook and I believe they took around 20 hours.


----------



## Uncle Al (May 31, 2007)

I too have done 6 at one time. They  were boneless from Costco each weighed around 7 1/2 lbs. Took a bit longer to come up to temp but then took around the same time to cook as two usually do, around 18 hours. I run a Guru so there was plenty of room for all the grease in the foiled only water pan.

Al


----------



## wittdog (May 31, 2007)

That tepee thing is some good info..


----------



## WalterSC (May 31, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> How many butts can go on one WSM?  I have 6 to cook tomorrow and wanted to do them on one WSM.  Will this increase the cooking time?  Thanks for any help.



Most I have ever done is 4 one one WSM , but were there is a will there is a way!!!


----------



## DaleP (May 31, 2007)

I have cooked 6 butts with zero problems myself on a bullet. It took about 24 hrs for me to get thm finished.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 31, 2007)

Well, I followed you folks advise.  Got 2 WSM's cranked up this morning and have 3 butts on each.  I put the larger ones on the bottom and 2 smaller ones on the top.  

I decided to give Swine Syndicate rub a test run.  Smells great and havent used it on butts as of yet.  Its great on Chicken   .


Welcome to Weberville


----------



## Uncle Al (May 31, 2007)

Bill,

I would have put the larger butt (longer cook time) on the top where the temp is a little higher. That way they will all be done around the same time.

Al


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 31, 2007)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I would have put the larger butt (longer cook time) on the top where the temp is a little higher. That way they will all be done around the same time.
> 
> Al



NOW you tell me.


----------



## Uncle Al (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, but you didn't listen to most of us that said you could do all 6 in ONE WSm either.  :roll: 

Al


----------



## wittdog (May 31, 2007)

How are those butts doing....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 31, 2007)

All are between 167 and 173.  Just foiled and back on the cooker.  I needed to rush this one a bit.  Ran the WSM's at 270-280*.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

The Swine Syndicate rub is great on the pork.  I cant wait to try it on ribs in a couple of weeks.  Wish it would have sat on them over night before smoking but didnt have the time.  It did make great bark.  Sorry about not getting these out last night.  Here are the finished pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great! ....expect the girly beer.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2007)

looks great nice bark well done.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> I like your stand, I need to get my WSM's off the ground for easy access to the vents.



I want something like that badly...got my big pit in the shop getting
charcoal trays put in, so that's the budget for the spring.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 1, 2007)

That looks very good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="D.Harris":10xa2fed]I like your stand, I need to get my WSM's off the ground for easy access to the vents.



I want something like that badly...got my big pit in the shop getting
charcoal trays put in, so that's the budget for the spring.[/quote:10xa2fed]

Well, I am heading your way in August.  We can discuss price's.


----------

